# Website



## hcirbedd (May 11, 2014)

Hello,
Can you give me some tips for my Website and the pictures?
dd-photos.de
Greetjngs from Germany 



Daniel Debrich 
Hobby Fotograf 
dd-photos.de


----------



## timor (May 11, 2014)

Daniel, post single pictures here, pictures you want to discuss in detail. Your website has hundreds of pics, where to start ?


----------



## AceCo55 (May 12, 2014)

???????????? I clicked on every link in the menu bar and also "see the magic" button on home page ... and I can't see a single photo.


----------

